# Iwagumi style with spiderwood...good idea or not??



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Well just try to add wood and see the pictures if it looks good. Normally I don't really like spiderwood and dragonstone but it can be done for sure.


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Was thinking the same Nigel but i just like trying new things out and combining styles. Iwagumi styles are too easy and so many do the same thing as everyone else. I had this argument at the green machine a few days ago. 

Its "my tank" at the end of the day and when someone said "oh no you cant do that it is against what the style is about", i laughed.

Will have a play around and put some pics up soon.

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

It is your tank and your should be able to do what your want to do, but in that vain why even call it Iwagumi-style? Just do what you want. the term Iwagumi I believe is derived from a Japanese term for "Rock Formation."


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> It is your tank and your should be able to do what your want to do, but in that vain why even call it Iwagumi-style? Just do what you want. the term Iwagumi I believe is derived from a Japanese term for "Rock Formation."


I know....the guy who said it classed himself as a "professional aquascaper" and had to voice his opinion or else he wouldnt have felt so special lol. 

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk

Sorry about the pic









Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Bit of an update video
https://youtu.be/-3GUJ--BkSc

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquatic Neurotic (Oct 22, 2017)

Watched video. I think if I was a fish I would enjoy exploring this little world you created.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Aquatic Neurotic said:


> Watched video. I think if I was a fish I would enjoy exploring this little world you created.


They would die. Lack of water to swim, breathe etc.

Colin I like how u made the bridge with the spider wood. U might have them two same stance but maybe position around areas different places in the tank. You could also get more pieces to wrap around some rocks iono. That vid was so corny it cracked me up. Good stuff. Get hardscape down first then plant. Pretty cool different stuff here. I hatttte iwagumi, so similar so easy so overly done.


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Aquatic Neurotic said:


> Watched video. I think if I was a fish I would enjoy exploring this little world you created.


Thanks buddy

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk



StrungOut said:


> They would die. Lack of water to swim, breathe etc.
> 
> Colin I like how u made the bridge with the spider wood. U might have them two same stance but maybe position around areas different places in the tank. You could also get more pieces to wrap around some rocks iono. That vid was so corny it cracked me up. Good stuff. Get hardscape down first then plant. Pretty cool different stuff here. I hatttte iwagumi, so similar so easy so overly done.


There is a lot more to do in it yet strung out (like adding the water lol). Got a load of wood soaking still. Not had much time on it to be honest with Christmas etc and had a death in the family but will get chance over the next few days/ weeks. Just want to take my time and get it how i want it. 

Sticking to certain styles is boring now as everyone does the same sort of thing so want something different. Will be maybe doing some small trees but the idea of wrapping roots around the stone was in my mind too. Got a few ideas i may try and see how it looks. Btw...you cant beat a good corny video lol

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Grass went in today.








Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk

Thoughts please.. ADA like it














Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

And relax lol














Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk

Done buddy

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk



StrungOut said:


> They would die. Lack of water to swim, breathe etc.
> 
> Colin I like how u made the bridge with the spider wood. U might have them two same stance but maybe position around areas different places in the tank. You could also get more pieces to wrap around some rocks iono. That vid was so corny it cracked me up. Good stuff. Get hardscape down first then plant. Pretty cool different stuff here. I hatttte iwagumi, so similar so easy so overly done.


See what you think of it now matey[emoji3]

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------

